
Tool capable of hiding any file within your images - DimitarPetrov
https://github.com/DimitarPetrov/stegify
======
DimitarPetrov
I am developer from Sofia, Bulgaria and i am really proud with my personal
project stegify
([https://github.com/DimitarPetrov/stegify](https://github.com/DimitarPetrov/stegify)).
It is a command line tool which performs steganography encoding and is
implemented in Golang. The tool is capable of hiding any kind of file in any
image or set of images. This encoding is 100% clueless and transparent for the
eye. In short the file is hidden in the image/s last two bits of each color
segment. The technique is known as LSB steganography. I am happy to share with
you guys, that i have managed to create a new version (v1.2) which now
provides an option to hide your file in multiple images, divided into chunks.

It would be great if you share some feedback and ideas (Encoding in multiple
images introduced with v1.2 is inspired by a community feature request).
Thanks!

------
verdverm
How robust is this to anti-steganography?

I used to live with one of Jessica Friedrich's PhD students. They were working
on the anti side. Here's her research page
[http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/](http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/)

